

Apple to get rid of 3.5mm stereo headphone port for lightning port (NPR) - bigfaceworm
http://www.npr.org/2014/06/09/320368529/apple-jacks-the-headphone-port?ft=1&f=1019

======
mschuster91
Hahahahahaha. Apple should take a physics 101.

A 3.5mm-wide, 1cm long plug has a far greater endurance to lever-type stress
introduced e.g. by your pants or your hands when you hold the phone tilted for
movie watching. A Lightning plug, in comparison, is a bit wider but only ~1mm
thick and 4mm long... and thus FAR more susceptible to bending stress.

Apple only wants people to repair their iPhones more often...

